# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  criacao de cavalos marinhos

## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

hoje cheguei ao aquario dos cavalos marinhos e inesperadamente vi que tinha cavalos acabados de nascer , agora tenho um problema  :  nao tenho alimentacao para eles .. 

alguem tem ou sabe quem tem zooplankton ou rotiferos ? (com muita urgencia)

precisava disso para alimentar os recem nascidos e para comecar uma cultura ... 

cumprimentos ..

ricardo silva

----------


## BUÉdeFISH

Boas

Tnta ir a uma loja que tenha comida da TMC e arranjas rutiferos

Abraços

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas
> 
> Tnta ir a uma loja que tenha comida da TMC e arranjas rutiferos
> 
> Abraços


boas , 

mas rotiferos vivos ou congelados ? 

deveria ser vivos certo ?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> boas , 
> 
> hoje cheguei ao aquario dos cavalos marinhos e inesperadamente vi que tinha cavalos acabados de nascer , agora tenho um problema  :  nao tenho alimentacao para eles .. 
> 
> alguem tem ou sabe quem tem zooplankton ou rotiferos ? (com muita urgencia)
> 
> precisava disso para alimentar os recem nascidos e para comecar uma cultura ... 
> 
> cumprimentos ..
> ...


Boas

Na loja Fishroom em Leiria, encontras rotiferos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas
> 
> Na loja Fishroom em Leiria, encontras rotiferos


boas paulo , 

mas rotiferos congelados ou vivos ? 

alguem me sabe dizer se os pequenos comem os rotiferos congelados ? 

cumprimentos e obrigado ..

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas
A 1ª alimentação tem que ser rotíferos vivos, misturado com congelado para que eles consigam comer.
Podes tentar sempre artémia recém eclodida mas é difícil.
Onde arranjas rotiferos vivo é a universidade de Peniche pois eles fazem criação para pesquisas.
Abraços

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas
> A 1ª alimentação tem que ser rotíferos vivos, misturado com congelado para que eles consigam comer.
> Podes tentar sempre artémia recém eclodida mas é difícil.
> Onde arranjas rotiferos vivo é a universidade de Peniche pois eles fazem criação para pesquisas.
> Abraços


boas paulo , 

ja contactei atraves de outra pessoa  a universidade de peniche e so amanha e que tenho os rotiferos vivos .. 

será que eles aguentao ate amanha ou tento dar congelados hoje ?

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Ricardo 
Em principio aguentam pois ainda devem ter o saco vitelinio e isso é o que eles consomem nas primeiras horas de vida.
Podes sempre tentar artémia recém nascida.
Boa sorte
Abraços

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo 
> Em principio aguentam pois ainda devem ter o saco vitelinio e isso é o que eles consomem nas primeiras horas de vida.
> Podes sempre tentar artémia recém nascida.
> Boa sorte
> Abraços


boas paulo , 

mas eu nem artemia recem eclodida tenho e memo que va fazer agora so amanha e que tenho .. e nao conheco aqui ninguem que tenha e me possa desenrrascar  :Frown:  
será que vale a pena experimentar rotiferos congelados ?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Acho que não perdias nada em tentar ...

Abraços,

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas ,
> 
> Acho que não perdias nada em tentar ...
> 
> Abraços,


boas , pois la tera de ser congelada .. a ver se aguentam ate amanha ter rotiferos vivos .. 

é uma pena se morrerem por falta de comida .. mas eu pensei que so nasciam para a semana ... agora tenho de ter mais atencao e ter rotiferos vivos em "stock" ... 

obrigado a todos pela ajuda .. 

vou deixar umas fotos e tentar por um video deles acabados de nascer e antes de serem postos na maternidade .. e tentar postar aqui as minhas tentativas de criacao .. 

cumprimentos ..

ricardo silva

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

deixo aqui duas fotos ... 

sao pequenissimos , cerca de 1mm ou talvez 1.5mm ..





daqui a pouco posto um video .. 

cumprimentos ..

ricardo silva

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

e agora o video .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFsLGMMzuKo

----------


## José Cruz

Outra boa opção seria a instant baby brine shrimp da Ocean Nutrition

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Ricardo
Não perdes nada em tentar por rotiferos descongelados, em quantidade e depois aspiras o fundo para não deixares lixo no fundo.
Esta opção que o Zé está a apresentar também pode ser boa aquilo em 5 ou 10 min nasce.
Se quiseres artemia recém nascida eu sou capaz de te arranjar aqui em Leiria.
Abraços

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas Ricardo
> Não perdes nada em tentar por rotiferos descongelados, em quantidade e depois aspiras o fundo para não deixares lixo no fundo.
> Esta opção que o Zé está a apresentar também pode ser boa aquilo em 5 ou 10 min nasce.
> Se quiseres artemia recém nascida eu sou capaz de te arranjar aqui em Leiria.
> Abraços


boas , 

mas aqui nas caldas nao tenho onde comprar o que o amigo ze disse  :Frown:  

e conseguias arranjar a artemia hoje ?

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Ricardo
Sim, Hoje está a eclodir a toda a hora  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo
> Sim, Hoje está a eclodir a toda a hora


entretanto se nao conseguir nada aqui pela zona ainda te dou um tok ... ok ?

----------


## Paulo Serrano

ok
É na boa pedes o numero ao zé

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> ok
> É na boa pedes o numero ao zé


boas , 

ainda vou tentar por aqui , se nao conseguir peco ao amigo ze (ja estive a falar com ele a pouco)

mas muito obrigado pela disponibilidade ..

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Ricardo,

Em primeiro lugar parabéns por a reprodução, estive a olhar para o vídeo e para a fotografia e de facto eles são muito pequenos. Em tempos li bastante pois estava interessado em uma das espécies e caso necessites de informação existe um site muito bom aqui. Olhando para a fotografia os cavalos parecem estar mais na lateral do recipiente do que agarrados na rede que colocas-te, isto vai desgastar os pequenos. Aconselharia uma rede mais fina ou mesmo plantas de plástico com ramos mais finos, podes ver aqui um artigo do site que indiquei atrás.

Boa sorte,
Pedro Peres

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo,
> 
> Em primeiro lugar parabéns por a reprodução, estive a olhar para o vídeo e para a fotografia e de facto eles são muito pequenos. Em tempos li bastante pois estava interessado em uma das espécies e caso necessites de informação existe um site muito bom aqui. Olhando para a fotografia os cavalos parecem estar mais na lateral do recipiente do que agarrados na rede que colocas-te, isto vai desgastar os pequenos. Aconselharia uma rede mais fina ou mesmo plantas de plástico com ramos mais finos, podes ver aqui um artigo do site que indiquei atrás.
> 
> Boa sorte,
> Pedro Peres



boa tarde pedro ,

desde ja obrigado pelo interesse demonstrado ... 

em relacao ao site , ja conheco e estou la registado a ja alguns meses , e é um site bastante completo , pois é apenas só sobre os cavalos marinhos  , e os membros têm sido bastante prestáveis e nota-se que gostam de explicar as coisas e ajudar . 
e notei uma coisa neles muito boa , gostam de ajudar e nao se resumem as "elites" , o que acontece na maioria dos forum que conheco .. mesmo o mais leigo na materia tem todo o apoio que precisa .. 

em relacao a rede , nao e necessaria nos primeiros tempo , pois convem eles andarem em suspensao na agua , e tem de se movimentar a agua para eles nao ficarem a superficie .. (como eu cometi o erro de os deixar) ...

a ver se vou actualizando o topico ... 

cumprimentos ..

ricardo silva

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Ricardo
Conseguiste arranjar os Rotiferos???
Eles comem bem??
abraços

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas Ricardo
> Conseguiste arranjar os Rotiferos???
> Eles comem bem??
> abraços


bom dia , 

sim , consegui arranjar , agora ja tenho uma culura de rotiferos e de micro algas para os os alimentar ... 

sim os rotiferos eles comem , mas ja os arranjei tarde , e so sobreviveram 3 cavalos .. as artemias nem lhes tocaram  ...  :Frown:  e pelo que tenho falado com pessoas que os criam estes se calhar tambem ja nao se devem safar , pois estiveram muito tempo sem comer e sem as condicoes necessarias ... 

de qualquer forma para a proxima tenho tudo preparado para eles , desde a comida viva ao aquario adaptado para as crias .. 

cumprimentos .. 

ricardo silva

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Ricardo
Pois para a próxima vai correr melhor. Eu calculava que não comessem artémia de inicio mas vale sempre a pena tentar.
Boa sorte para estes e a próxima corre melhor.
Abraços

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

-

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Então ainda estão vivos?

cumps

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas!
> 
> Então ainda estão vivos?
> 
> cumps


boas , 

vivos so mesmo os pais. . . ja nasceram mais de 200 depois do topico e morreram todos ...  
ainda nao os consegui aguentar mais de 16 dias ... mas esta falha penso que se deve a uma deficiencia alimentar coisa que apenas com o tempo , paciencia e pesquisa conseguirei corrigir .. 
durante a alimentacao com rotiferos a taxa de sobrevivencia ate nao e ma  . . durante a transicao para artemia é que da "raia" ... 
e nao esquecendo que todas as especies de hippocampus que têm crias pelágicas são mais complicadas de reproduzir ... (como é este o caso)
vamos ver com o tempo .... 

cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ja exprimentaste a seguir aos rotiferos,
ovos de lagosta congelados ou algo ligeiramente
mais pequeno que a artemia?

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ja exprimentaste a seguir aos rotiferos,
> ovos de lagosta congelados ou algo ligeiramente
> mais pequeno que a artemia?


boas ,

nao tocam em nada disso ... eles comem a artemia recem eclodida , mas tem de ser enrriquecida com produtos especificos , coisa que em portugal nao tenho conhecimento de haver , e que tive de fazer um pedido vindo de inglaterra , que deverá chegar entretanto ... vamos ver o resultado ... 

os rotiferos sao bastante nutritivos e ainda os enrriqueco com concentrado de algas , pois assim poupo na electricidade , espaco ,e nao corro o risco de ter um crash (como o que tive) ..  foi por falta de atencao , mas tenho as vantagem referidas utilizando apenas o concentrado ... 

vamos ver .... apenas o tempo , experiencia , pesquisa , tentativas e os erros me vao ditar o sucesso ou o insucesso ... 

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Já tens várias lojistas que arranjam alimentos enriquecidos....mais perto de ti a Bubbles!

E força!

Cumps

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas!
> 
> Já tens várias lojistas que arranjam alimentos enriquecidos....mais perto de ti a Bubbles!
> 
> E força!
> 
> Cumps


boas , 

sim eu sei ... mas so enrriquecidos a base de algas , o que é insuficiente para as crias dos cavalos .. 
precisam de boas quantidades de vitaminas , minerais acidos gordos etc... como por exemplo : 

AlgaMac 3050, AlgaMac Protein Plus, Spirulina, Astaxanthin, Withania somnifera, Mucuna pruriens, amino acids, vitamins, minerals, proteins, Omega 3 , DHA , EPA , Ayurvedic herbs , etc .... 

estes sao alguns dos componentes que contem no enrriquecimento ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Ando a pensar converter uma antiga sum que tenho para colocar um casal....tem 50x35x60....achas que as medidas são boas?

A intensão nem era fazer criação, pois não tenho tempo para isso!

Em termos de circulação e iluminação?o que se deve usar?

Tens outros peixes/seres vivos nesse aquario?

cumps

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> precisam de boas quantidades de vitaminas , minerais acidos gordos etc... como por exemplo : 
> 
> AlgaMac 3050, AlgaMac Protein Plus, Spirulina, Astaxanthin, Withania somnifera, Mucuna pruriens, amino acids, vitamins, minerals, proteins, Omega 3 , DHA , EPA , Ayurvedic herbs , etc ....


Boas Ricardo,

Será que eles pegam em Cyclop-Eeze :SbQuestion2:  Acho que tem Astaxanthin, Omega 3 e amino acids, pelo menos...  :SbOk3:

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas!
> 
> Ando a pensar converter uma antiga sum que tenho para colocar um casal....tem 50x35x60....achas que as medidas são boas?
> 
> A intensão nem era fazer criação, pois não tenho tempo para isso!
> 
> Em termos de circulação e iluminação?o que se deve usar?
> 
> Tens outros peixes/seres vivos nesse aquario?
> ...


boas , 

sim , essas medidas sao boas , tudo o que for menos de 60cm (50 ou 55 uteis) de altura é desaconselhado , pois os rituais de acasalamento dos cavalos marinho exigem altura ... 

a litragem aconselhada para um casal é de 100 litros , e por cada casal mais 40 litros ... 

a circulacao , basta a bomba de retorno , desde que nao seja forte .. pois se o aquario tiver muita circulacao os cavalos nao se aguentam .. se colocares esse aquario numa estrutura com cerca de 80 ou 90cm de altura uma bomba de 2000l/h com uma elevacao maxima de 2 ou 2.5 mts é o ideal ... por exemplo uma eheim compact + 2000 ... 

a iluminacao deve ser fraca , uma iluminacao forte stressa os cavalos , e convem fazer fotoperiodos de 10 a 12 horas ...  

e convem colocar algas tipo caulerpas , ou outras algas em que eles se possam fixar .. ou corais artificiais , cordas , etc . etc ... é muito importante ter sitios para os cavalos se fixarem ... 

eu nao tenho mais nada a nao ser os cavalos , mas podes colocar peixes calminhos tipo mandarins , magnificas , pipefish`s , etc .. tem de ser peixes extremamente pacificos ... mas o ideal é ser so os cavalos ...

alimentacao : 2 x ao dia , mysis , artemia , copepodes , etc . . mas o "base" tem de ser mysis , pois é bastante nutritivo , a artemia é pouco nutritiva para eles ... 

mais alguma coisa é so perguntar ... ( se eu souber responder)  .... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> Será que eles pegam em Cyclop-Eeze Acho que tem Astaxanthin, Omega 3 e amino acids, pelo menos...


boas , 

eles pegam em Cyclop-Eeze por volta dos 1 ou 2 meses .. mas ate ai tem de se dar outros alimentos ... 

de qualquer forma obrigado pela dica ... 

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

E as macro algas não necessitam de uma boa iluminação?

Leds será bom?

Estava a pensar colocar um Tronco (rocha) no centro, e ao alto...ou é mau para eles se movimentarem?

cumps

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas!
> 
> E as macro algas não necessitam de uma boa iluminação?
> 
> Leds será bom?
> 
> Estava a pensar colocar um Tronco (rocha) no centro, e ao alto...ou é mau para eles se movimentarem?
> 
> cumps


boas , 

as caulerpas nao necessitam de muita luz .. eu no aquario que tenho de 50x30x60 tinha 2 lampadas pl de 18w cada uma , e as caulerpas cresciam de forma brutal ... 

agora tenho leds , mas nao tenho algas por isso nao posso dar a certeza , mas penso que se aguentam bem com os leds .. 
que leds estas a pensar utilizar ? 

sim os reef brunch sao bons para eles e dá um aspecto muito bom ao aquario .. 

lembra te de uma coisa : como o aquario terá pouca circulacao , em certas zonas possivelmente aparecerao cianos e outras algas por isso planeia o layout de modo a teres acesso para uma facil limpeza ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Depois do apagão...

Talvez arranje uma calha de 3x24W....achas que é demais?

Tb já tenho uma eheim 2000+ que utilizava para fazer as TPA....coloco-a no minimo?1000l/h?

Sim só vou mesmo colocar esse reef brunch!

Cumps

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Ricardo 
boa noite a todos 
finalmente descobri o tópico, agora espero puder acompanhá-lo, pois também eu estou a preparar alterar o meu refúgio que fica esterior ao pricipal para o transformar num lar para Hippocampus, todas estas instruções são óptimas.
Já tive oportunidade de estar em sua casa e vi não só o casal de Cavalos marinhos como a quantidade enorme de rotíferos para os alimentar.
bom espero que tudo corra da melhor forma cá estaremos para dar um força
um abraço

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas!
> 
> Depois do apagão...
> 
> Talvez arranje uma calha de 3x24W....achas que é demais?
> 
> Tb já tenho uma eheim 2000+ que utilizava para fazer as TPA....coloco-a no minimo?1000l/h?
> 
> Sim só vou mesmo colocar esse reef brunch!
> ...



boas , 

em relacao a iluminacao penso que será demais , e vai dar num problema ... as algas ... pois o aquario tambem vai ter pouca circulacao ...
ligar so 2 lampadas será mais do que suficiente .... 

a bomba , se a ligar com tubo de pvc de 20mm , em principio dará para ter aberta no maximo .. mas na altura quando os cavalos entrarem, vê se se o aquario esta com muita corrente ou nao .. e entao aí regula se ... 

mas atencao que só o reef brunch nao chega ... convem colocar mais sitios para os cavalos se poderem agarrar ... cordas , algas , corais artificiais , plantas plasticas (as de agua doce dão) , é essencial terem pontos para se fixarem ... 

se for para criar um ambiente natural na minha opiniao colocava :  o reef brunch , caulerpas e areia no fundo ... 
se for para tentar reproduzir : o reef brunch , cordas ou plantas plasticas e sem areia no fundo ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Olá Ricardo 
> boa noite a todos 
> finalmente descobri o tópico, agora espero puder acompanhá-lo, pois também eu estou a preparar alterar o meu refúgio que fica esterior ao pricipal para o transformar num lar para Hippocampus, todas estas instruções são óptimas.
> Já tive oportunidade de estar em sua casa e vi não só o casal de Cavalos marinhos como a quantidade enorme de rotíferos para os alimentar.
> bom espero que tudo corra da melhor forma cá estaremos para dar um força
> um abraço


ola afonso bom dia , 

ate que enfim que vejo pessoas aqui pelo forum que se interessam por cavalos marinhos  :Smile:  
sim um refugio com cavalos marinhos ficava ai bem , como ja tinhamos falado .. 
quando ca esteve estava a desmontar o reef e o aquario dos cavalos estava muito desmazelado , agora ja esta completamente diferente ... estrutura nova , sump nova , iluminacao led (que faz um efeito brutal comparando com as lampadas pl que la tinha) , aquario limpinho , etc ... 
passados uns dias de ter ca estado nasceram mais cerca de 100 , mas infelizmente tive de sair por 3 dias e nao se safaram nenhuns , pois a reproducao requer cuidados indispensaveis diarios .. 
os rotiferos sao apenas para os pequenos para os primeiros 15 a 20 dias de vida .. os adultos nao lhes ligam , pois sao pequenos demais para eles .. neste momento ja tenho cerca de 20 litros de rotiferos e mesmo assim nao sao demais ... 

obrigado pelo interesse , e esperemos que haja mais pessoal no forum a interessar se por estes peixes expectaculares ... 

um abraco

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Sim estava mesmo a pensar colocar o reef Brunch com alguns zoanthus e caulerpa no fundo com areia...

Já há muito que me interesso pelos Cavalos....tem faltado é o espaço para colocar o aqua com eles (e convencer a mulher, looool).

E agora a especie?Dos pretos ou dos amarelos?Não sei ainda os nomes...

cumps

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas!
> 
> Sim estava mesmo a pensar colocar o reef Brunch com alguns zoanthus e caulerpa no fundo com areia...
> 
> Já há muito que me interesso pelos Cavalos....tem faltado é o espaço para colocar o aqua com eles (e convencer a mulher, looool).
> 
> E agora a especie?Dos pretos ou dos amarelos?Não sei ainda os nomes...
> 
> cumps


boas , 

em relacao a especie , o mais facil de encontrar pelas lojas de cá sao os hippocampus kuda ou os hippocampus reidi ... os kuda são um pouco mais baratos que os reidi ... 

eu recentemente ate contactei algumas lojas para comprar outra especie e nao me conseguiram arranjar , portanto estas duas sao as mais correntes por cá .. 

outras especies é mais dificil encontrar por cá , e torna se mais facil comprar online (inglaterra , alemanha , etc) , mas os portes sao "puxados" .... 

em relacao a cor , isso é complicado , pois ha kuda e reidi amarelos ou pretos (entre outras cores) , mas eles mudam de cor conforme o ambiente , stress , alimentacao , etc ... 
podemos comprar hoje na loja um amarelo e daqui a 2 ou 3 dias é preto ou castanho ... ou comprar um laranja e mudar para amarelo ... depende de varios factores , entre eles os que falei antes ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

E já agora tu tens de quais?Há diferenças significativas entre eles?

OS leds que utilizas é uma calha?onde posso adquirir uma?

Cumps

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas!
> 
> E já agora tu tens de quais?Há diferenças significativas entre eles?
> 
> OS leds que utilizas é uma calha?onde posso adquirir uma?
> 
> Cumps


boas , 

os que eu tenho sao hippocampus kuda , as diferencas sao minimas , e quando sao pequenos e mais dificil distinguir entre os reidi e os kuda ..

os leds que tenho , comprei usados a um membro aqui do forum , é uma aquabeam 1000hd ... chega e sobra perfeitamente , e dá para fazer umas coisas engracadas com o controlador ... 

penso que para teres caulerpas e zoanthus chega perfeitamente ... e tem um consumo baixo , que nos dias de hoje é uma coisa importante ... 

cumprimentos ...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Não queria era gastar tanto dinheiro...essa calha ainda é cara!

Cumps

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas!
> 
> Não queria era gastar tanto dinheiro...essa calha ainda é cara!
> 
> Cumps


boas , 

eu dei 140€ por ela usada ... se procurares no ebay ha mais baratas ainda ... 

ou entao tens solucoes de lampadas de leds de encaixe E27 (lampadas de casquilho normal) ... tens da aquamedic , ecoxotic , etc ... 

tambem podes ir a uma casa de electricidade e ver as solucoes de iluminacao de leds deles ... tens de ter em atencao é a temperatura de cor ... 

ainda ho pouco tempo vi noutro forum nacional (.....lia.net) um membro a vender umas quantas calhas aquabeam usadas , nao reparei foi no preco .. 

mas se optares por t5 ou pl fica muito mais barato obviamente ... 

cumprimentos

----------


## Luis M Carrilho

Boas a todos

Eu estou a montar um sistema para cavalos marinhos, tipo um aquario ao lado do principal, com 60 (C) x 30 (L) x 80 (A) que vai ser abastecido pela mesma sump do aqua principal (120 x 60 x 60) e que vai ter uma coluna seca pequena para o aqua principal. A bomba de retorno vai abastecer os dois aquas, penso que seja suficiente. A minha dúvida prende-se com a iluminação. Que tipo de calha será suficiente? Neste momento estou estudando a hipotese da calha que está no aqua principal, dar luz suficiente ao aqua dos cavalos, pois os 2 aquas vão estar juntos e a luz, em principio, vai passar do aqua principal para o outro... A calha do aqua principal é 8 T5.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas a todos
> 
> Eu estou a montar um sistema para cavalos marinhos, tipo um aquario ao lado do principal, com 60 (C) x 30 (L) x 80 (A) que vai ser abastecido pela mesma sump do aqua principal (120 x 60 x 60) e que vai ter uma coluna seca pequena para o aqua principal. A bomba de retorno vai abastecer os dois aquas, penso que seja suficiente. A minha dúvida prende-se com a iluminação. Que tipo de calha será suficiente? Neste momento estou estudando a hipotese da calha que está no aqua principal, dar luz suficiente ao aqua dos cavalos, pois os 2 aquas vão estar juntos e a luz, em principio, vai passar do aqua principal para o outro... A calha do aqua principal é 8 T5.


boas , 

mas a calha vai apanhar a parte superior do aquario dos cavalos para ilumina-lo ? ou fica apenas iluminado com a luz dispersa do aquario principal ?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Ricardo e tens aguns leds azuis ou é dispensável!

----------


## Luis M Carrilho

Boas

Fica apenas com a luz dispersa do aqua principal. A calha tem cerca de 110 cm mais ou menos, logo não chega a ficar por cima do aqua dos cavalos marinhos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo e tens aguns leds azuis ou é dispensável!


boas , 

agora tenho 7 leds brancos + 3 leds azuis ... mas o azul e dispensavel ... 

antes tinha 2 lampadas pl de 6500k ... e as caulerpas cresciam de forma brutal ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas
> 
> Fica apenas com a luz dispersa do aqua principal. A calha tem cerca de 110 cm mais ou menos, logo não chega a ficar por cima do aqua dos cavalos marinhos


boas , 

é assim , para dar a certeza só vendo , mas tendo o aquario 120cm e a calha 110cm , penso que a luz que la vai chegar seja insuficiente para poder manter algas ou corais moles , ou ate mesmo para os cavalos ... 
a iluminacao é um dos principais factores que influenciam o bem estar dos cavalos marinhos .. e portanto em relacao a isso aconselho o mesmo que falei ao pedro ..

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Há aqui uma barra de leds interessante...só n sei a potência!

Tb nesta loja têm lÂmpadas com 3 Leds de 1W!

http://www.curto-circuito.com/index....oducts_id=7480

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

deixo aqui umas sugestoes : 

http://shop.aqualight.de/product_inf...f27f9aabeaf127

http://www.aquaristic.net/en/Aquariu...ies/LED-lamps/

estas sao algumas das opcoes ... 

deixo aqui o link das caracteristicas das lampadas da aquamedic : 

http://www.aqua-medic.de/index.php?r...&cid=45&id=255

penso que para gastar nessas reguas de leds mas vale gastar nas lampadas da aqualight ou aquamedic .. isto é uma opiniao pessoal , nada de dados concretos pois nunca vi essas reguas a funcionar ... 

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Nessa loja tb têm!

http://www.curto-circuito.com/index....oducts_id=6885

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Nessa loja tb têm!
> 
> http://www.curto-circuito.com/index....oducts_id=6885


boas , 

mas essas têm 3 leds de 6700k , e as aquamedic por exemplo tem 2 leds de 10000k e 1 que deve ser de 50000k ou lá proximo , ou seja : as aquamedic ou aqualight sao temperaturas de cor mais adequadas para aquario marinho  .... 

mas nao sou a pessoa mais indicada para falar sobre a iluminacao ... vamos ver se aparece por ai alguem que possa dar uma opiniao mais bem formada e fundamentada ...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Oi!

Já agora uma opinião 2 lampadas com 7 Leds ou só uma com 12?Ou achas que para o aqua que pretendo iluminar 50x35x60 uma só com 7 leds é suficiente?

Cumps e obrigado pela prontidão que respondes!

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Oi!
> 
> Já agora uma opinião 2 lampadas com 7 Leds ou só uma com 12?Ou achas que para o aqua que pretendo iluminar 50x35x60 uma só com 7 leds é suficiente?
> 
> Cumps e obrigado pela prontidão que respondes!


boas , 

e assim : eu nao sei ao certo a area que ilumina cada lampada , mas talvez duas de 7 seja melhor , pois assim nao ha pontos mortos , e com 2 focos dá para iluminas os 50cm do aquario ... 
a pouco tempo vi um membro aqui ou noutro forum que tem um aquario iluminado com lampadas de leds .. vou procurar o topico para ver a opiniao dele em relacao as lampadas ... 
quando encontrar posto aqui o link ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas
eu ia sugerir ao Pedro Chouriço que o melhor era combinar comigo e iamos fazer uma visita ao Ricardo, assim nós os dois tirávamos umas dúvidas e bebíamos um cafézinho.
abraço

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Olá boas
> eu ia sugerir ao Pedro Chouriço que o melhor era combinar comigo e iamos fazer uma visita ao Ricardo, assim nós os dois tirávamos umas dúvidas e bebíamos um cafézinho.
> abraço


boas afonso , 

sim , é combinarem e avisar me antes ... 
no que eu poder explicar e ajudar , ajudo ... 

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> eu ia sugerir ao Pedro Chouriço que o melhor era combinar comigo e iamos fazer uma visita ao Ricardo, assim nós os dois tirávamos umas dúvidas e bebíamos um cafézinho.


Boas!

Não era mal pensado até porque estou a dever uma visita a um grande amigo meu que vive nas Caldas!

Talvez para o feriado?O que dizem?

cumps

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite
de principio pode ser qualquer dia (LoL) penso que o melhor é o Pedro marcar e, se o Ricardo estiver em casa apontamos.
Nesse caso talvez se o Pedro quiser passa pela minha casa e vamos num só carro por exemplo, ou então encontramo-nos nas Caldas.
abraço

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Olá boa noite
> de principio pode ser qualquer dia (LoL) penso que o melhor é o Pedro marcar e, se o Ricardo estiver em casa apontamos.
> Nesse caso talvez se o Pedro quiser passa pela minha casa e vamos num só carro por exemplo, ou então encontramo-nos nas Caldas.
> abraço


boas , 

entao combinem o dia e avisem me com antecedencia ... 

ainda tem o meu numero de tlm ? 

cumprimentos

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia Ricardo 
acabei de combinar com o Pedro para dia 01 (feriado) pelas 15 horas se não houver inconveniente.
o numero do tlm não tenho mas tenho a morada (já não é mau)
abraço

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Olá bom dia Ricardo 
> acabei de combinar com o Pedro para dia 01 (feriado) pelas 15 horas se não houver inconveniente.
> o numero do tlm não tenho mas tenho a morada (já não é mau)
> abraço


boas , 

em principio pode ser nessa data , mas tenho de confirmar com a "patroa" ... 
o meu tlm vou lhe enviar por mp ... 

entretanto deixo um link de um site sobre os cavalos marinhos com traducao em portugues ... 

http://hippocampus-info.com/cavalos-marinhos/

alguns temas no site estao um pouco desactualizados , mas tem muita informacao importante e util ... 

deixo aqui o link do maior portal e forum sobre cavalos marinhos , e em ingles , para quem nao se der bem com a lingua a solucao e o tradutor do google ..

http://www.seahorse.org/

tudo sobre os cavalos marinhos esta la ... e um site extremamente util ... 

logo ja confirmo se pode ser esse o dia .... 

cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

vou deixar aqui umas fotos tiradas a pouco , o aquario esta a precisar da limpeza semanal (que sera amanha) , mas tirei ja hoje as fotos ...

geral do aquario 50x30x60, (provisorio ate receber o novo de 80x40x65) 




nas fotos de cima dá para perceber o efeito da iluminacao led ... uma luz excelente para este tipo de aquarios .. (brevemente irei colocar um controlador para fazer amanhecer , anoitecer , e luas .. 

nas seguintes fotos sao o meu casalinho , o macho e mais destemido , a femea e mais timida e esconde se mais ... 




e a seguinte , mostra a parte tecnica do aquario , ja esta pronta para receber o novo , e como se pode ver mais simples nao ha ... 



quando o amigo antonio afonso ca esteve isto estava uma lastima , pois estava a desmontar o reef e como estavam os 2 interligados estava tudo muito sujo mesmo  , desde ai arranjei uma estrutura nova , sump nova , iluminacao nova , mas ainda falta o aquario novo que virá entretanto e será para colocar 2 casais ..

neste caso tenho o aquario com o minimo indispensavel la dentro , apenas os corais e a planta , pois so assim se consegue apanhar os recem nascidos .

para quem nao esta interessado em tentar reproduzi los , pode fazer um habitat o mais natural possivel com algas , rocha , areia , etc  ,  e fica com um aquario fantastico ...

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia Ricardo , de facto isto não tinha visto , está muito bom, agora aguardo que o tempo passe para a visita de estudo .....
um abraço

----------


## Luis M Carrilho

Boas Ricardo

Gostava de saber se tens movimento no aqua, tipo, bomba de circulação, ou usas somente o movimento da b omba de retorno? Não estou a pensar colocar no meu qualquer bomba de circulação, o movimento da agua será feito somente com a bomba de retorno. Achas boa idade?

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas Ricardo
> 
> Gostava de saber se tens movimento no aqua, tipo, bomba de circulação, ou usas somente o movimento da b omba de retorno? Não estou a pensar colocar no meu qualquer bomba de circulação, o movimento da agua será feito somente com a bomba de retorno. Achas boa idade?


boas , 

a circulacao que tenho no aquario é so da bomba de retorno ... e para um aquario pequeno é suficiente ... 

para as medidas do seu aquario penso que o retorno será suficiente , mas se calhar convem ter o retorno com 2 saidas de agua , uma direccionada mais para o superficie e uma mais para para baixo para o fluxo de agua chegar ao fundo .. portanto convem ter uma bomba que dê rendimento para as duas saidas mas sem movimentar demasiado a agua ... 

cumprimentos

----------

